# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Packer Fans?

## Fcastle357

Anyone out there with a little green and gold pride.

----------


## FONZY007

> Anyone out there with a little green and gold pride.


I think there getting stuffed by some red & gold

----------


## zaggahamma

my favorite team any given Sunday is whoever plays gb...

Monday Saturday Thursday too

----------


## Rwy

I dont dislike Green Bay but I have a strong dislike for Aaron Rodgers

----------


## FONZY007

I've watched Brett Farve put on a whipping on the NINERS... I remember we where winning the game 44 seconds left no time outs and Brett Farve marched them down the field to win!!

Ughhhh

----------


## zaggahamma

> I dont dislike Green Bay but I have a strong dislike for Aaron Rodgers


thats where most of my distaste originates so i can relate

----------


## Fcastle357

> I think there getting stuffed by some red & gold


It's very possible. 49s are a very good team. At least they were last year. As for Arron Rodgers could be the best QB in the league. I'm just happy it's football time. Go Pack Go. I know couldn't help myself.

----------


## ac guy

They're my second favorite team this weekend. I hope Matthews turns that scrawny little qb into a pretzel.

----------


## Fcastle357

> They're my second favorite team this weekend. I hope Matthews turns that scrawny little qb into a pretzel.


No doubt caperdick is an ass.

----------


## zaggahamma

pretty sure caperdick would kick matthews arse any day of the week...when do they play?

----------


## zaggahamma

shiat dont know how i missed it must have been tired....wow tomorrow week one

i gotta watch that one

----------


## Fcastle357

> pretty sure caperdick would kick matthews arse any day of the week...when do they play?


Lol you said caperdick

----------


## FONZY007

> No doubt caperdick is an ass.


Matthews can't even catch Kap !! He
Proved that last year...

----------


## Fcastle357

> Matthews can't even catch Kap !! He
> Proved that last year...


It's football day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

yup and the gb / sf game is on at home

----------


## Rusty11

> No doubt caperdick is an ass.


I'm not an in-your-face guy, but since you said this twice, you leave me no choice:

Green Bay Packers 0-1. Two years in a row thanks to the 49ers. Heh heh heh.

----------


## FONZY007

Yea boiiii NINERS baby!!

----------


## Rusty11

Freaking Bolden. Holy crap. Playing like he's in his prime.

----------


## FONZY007

> Freaking Bolden. Holy crap. Playing like he's in his prime.


Yea he killed it, he gave me almost 25
Points on my fantasy league team

----------


## zaggahamma

yep and made the ravens miss him and wish they gave some of flaco money to him like bradys gf said u can't throw it and catch it yourself

----------


## Fcastle357

> I'm not an in-your-face guy, but since you said this twice, you leave me no choice:
> 
> Green Bay Packers 0-1. Two years in a row thanks to the 49ers. Heh heh heh.


AHHHHH. ya I know it was a good game though. Congrats on the win

----------


## largerthannormal

love me the pack! im from WI so thats a given....

----------


## Fcastle357

> love me the pack! im from WI so thats a given....


Me too. Hard to find a better fan base.

----------


## largerthannormal

I am pretty sure the steelers and the pack last year were the most loved team outside their state in the US, 

I dont know who came up with that fact so who knows...

----------


## Rwy

> thats where most of my distaste originates so i can relate


He is such a cornball and a cry baby.

Kapernick is a scary quarterback. This kid can do it all. Its kind of scary.

----------


## Rwy

> I am pretty sure the steelers and the pack last year were the most loved team outside their state in the US, 
> 
> I dont know who came up with that fact so who knows...


I think the cowboys actually take that.

----------


## FONZY007

> He is such a cornball and a cry baby.
> 
> Kapernick is a scary quarterback. This kid can do it all. Its kind of scary.


That's why I laughed when the packs said oh we got his number... Kap doesn't need to run at all it just another weapon he has!! As you seen he can kill you with his arm!!

----------


## Rusty11

> AHHHHH. ya I know it was a good game though. Congrats on the win


Yea. It's all fun. Niners could have drafted Rodgers, but got alex smith instead. Lamest nfl decision EVER!

----------


## Fcastle357

> Yea. It's all fun. Niners could have drafted Rodgers, but got alex smith instead. Lamest nfl decision EVER!


Ya know as of right now besides maybe Payton manning if I had to give up Rodgers capernick would be right up there as someone I would want as my QB

----------


## Fcastle357

Packers vs rg3 at home. Lets go packers!!!

----------


## Fcastle357

Nice to see a packers win.1-1 go pack go!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ya know as of right now besides maybe Payton manning if I had to give up Rodgers capernick would be right up there as someone I would want as my QB


had a VERY bad day yesterday...was embarrasing....i'd pick seattle now to win it all

what a fn defense

----------


## Fcastle357

> had a VERY bad day yesterday...was embarrasing....i'd pick seattle now to win it all
> 
> what a fn defense


It was a rough game but playing at Seattle is no easy task. 49ers looked beat by the end of the first quarter. Packers had a great game even though rg3 is a shell of himself. Rodgers 480 4TDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FONZY007

> had a VERY bad day yesterday...was embarrasing....i'd pick seattle now to win it all
> 
> what a fn defense


They did this to us last year also at there home.. We beat them in frisco!! As you seen they didn't go all the way last year and they won't this year!! They barley won there first game!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Last night wasnt barely

Was actually a lil embarrassing

Hope your right

Imo colin should tuck it in 50% of the time...theyd b unbeatable...when they focused on him he can just toss it to someone

But russel wilson is similarity good imo

----------


## FONZY007

> Last night wasnt barely
> 
> Was actually a lil embarrassing
> 
> Hope your right
> 
> Imo colin should tuck it in 50% of the time...theyd b unbeatable...when they focused on him he can just toss it to someone
> 
> Bit russel wilson is similarity good imo


The Seahawks are awesome at home, ill give them that!!

----------


## BluPhin

i live half hour from green bay. I have been a packer fan and season ticket holder for past 40 years . some of those were very tough years. the past 20 years have been good for packers franchise and fans alike. go pack go!

----------


## Fcastle357

> i live half hour from green bay. I have been a packer fan and season ticket holder for past 40 years . some of those were very tough years. the past 20 years have been good for packers franchise and fans alike. go pack go!


Nice I live on the other side of the state from Green Bay but have been to a game every season except one for the last 10 years. Bought some stock in the green and gold but haven't been to a shareholders meeting. What other team in the nfl can you be a shareholder. I know it's just for show but still makes you feel like part of the team.

----------


## Fcastle357

Week three. Go pack go. In Cincinnati.

----------


## Fcastle357

Aaaaahhhhhhhhh fvvvvvvvvvvcccvcckkkkkk

----------


## Rusty11

Cinci???? Are you kidding me???

Tuff luck buddy...lol

----------


## Fcastle357

> Cinci???? Are you kidding me???
> 
> Tuff luck buddy...lol


Ya I know. But cinci has made the playoffs the last two years. No excuse though. Who's your team

----------


## Rusty11

49ers....who will probably lose today, as well. Oh well...

----------


## zaggahamma

Discount doublecheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BluPhin

The pack laid an egg in Cincinnati today. Neither team played well, but bengals played well enough to get the w

----------


## Fcastle357

> Discount doublecheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


49ers hmmmmmmm got take if your gonna give

----------


## Fcastle357

Damn packers 1-2 horrible loss to the Bengals. One of the hardest to watch in a long time. At least the Vikes are 0-3. Packersssss ahhhghhggghh. DAMN!

----------


## zaggahamma

> 49ers hmmmmmmm got take if your gonna give


Oh believe me im a bigger hater of the pack than my love for any one team

Not sure if u mistook me for a niner fan ..I predicted they were the team to beat early on but I root for the home team bucs and like the pats and ravens 

I think the hawks r now the team to beat...wish they played the broncos soon

----------


## Rusty11

Whats going on...
Niners 
Packers
Giants
Redskins
All have losing records
It's early in the season, though. Two of those teams will meet in the playoffs.
And for the record, the only team I despise are the cowgirls.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Whats going on...
> Niners 
> Packers
> Giants
> Redskins
> All have losing records
> It's early in the season, though. Two of those teams will meet in the playoffs.
> And for the record, the only team I despise are the cowgirls.


as much as i think romo is a loser i can never hate dallas...childhood team..still kind of root for them but i just dont see how some decisions are made

yes its early in the season

week 3 is always some shockers

----------


## Fcastle357

> Oh believe me im a bigger hater of the pack than my love for any one team
> 
> Not sure if u mistook me for a niner fan ..I predicted they were the team to beat early on but I root for the home team bucs and like the pats and ravens
> 
> I think the hawks r now the team to beat...wish they played the broncos soon


Why the hate for the pack. I don't hate any team but do love the packers. Your right about the Seahawks tough team.

----------


## zaggahamma

The favre /rodgers transition mostly I believe

The superbowl belt td 

The hype behind a player that has all the weapons and gets all the credit

Its mostly rodgers but hes on that team but now if Mathews keeps running his mouth....lol...

Oh well did u see the steelers catch for td tonight and jay cutler jack that db on his as$?

Football there man!

----------


## Fcastle357

All right its week 4 and the pack are going into a bye week. After the last game maybe the rest of the season should be a bye week. Hopefully they can get rested get slapped in the face and get their asses in gear against the lions in week 5.

----------


## zaggahamma

i wish they would say bye for the rest of the season fine with me

----------


## Fcastle357

> i wish they would say bye for the rest of the season fine with me


lol. Maybe they will be back better than ever and Rodgers will bring back the championship belt.

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol. Maybe they will be back better than ever and rodgers will bring back the championship belt.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## Fcastle357

> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!


Just in....packers guaranteed not to lose this week.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

good....bye

 :0jackson:

----------


## Fcastle357

Packers looked well rested this week.

----------


## zaggahamma

i think they benefited from having that week off go figure

----------


## Rwy

The giants are AWFUL. This week we had a chance against the chiefs. **** I even put 250 on the money line. Giants caused 3 turn overs. The offense was terrible and special teams was even worse.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup giants bucs and steelers...who else am I missin

Denver wins big...pats squeak by after onside kick follies..seahawks squeak
...game tonight SHOULD b interesting

----------


## Fcastle357

Huge game this Sunday for the pack. At home noon kickoff. Beat a division rival in the Lions and go to 2-2 or lose and drop to 1-3. Go pack go!

----------


## likelifting

Lions fan here. Looking forward to this one. I think I read 22 straight wins for the Pack at your place? Hope to end that streak this weekend. 

Our Dline is playing much better this year. Bush has made a huge difference for our offense. We will need to keep pressure on Rodgers all day to win. Pack gets Lacy back, iirc. 

Pack are 7pt favorites.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lions fan here. Looking forward to this one. I think I read 22 straight wins for the Pack at your place? Hope to end that streak this weekend. 
> 
> Our Dline is playing much better this year. Bush has made a huge difference for our offense. We will need to keep pressure on Rodgers all day to win. Pack gets Lacy back, iirc. 
> 
> Pack are 7pt favorites.


i aint lion...i'm rootin for detroit too  :Smilie:

----------


## Fcastle357

That's more like it! Big win for the pack! 2-2 woo-hoooo

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's more like it! Big win for the pack! 2-2 woo-hoooo


Yeh guess youre relieved a lil....a loss there woulda been deep shiat

I got stuck watching the not as close as the score made it look game saijts and bears

Now hopin for Dallas to bring baldy down from his pedestal

So far so good

7-0 big d

----------


## Fcastle357

Ya a loss there would have been bad for the pack. Off to Baltimore next week. I hate manning! He is great though.

----------


## Rusty11

> Yeh guess youre relieved a lil....a loss there woulda been deep shiat
> 
> I got stuck watching the not as close as the score made it look game saijts and bears
> 
> Now hopin for Dallas to bring baldy down from his pedestal
> 
> So far so good
> 
> 7-0 big d


Still on his pedestal thanks to the romo choke at the end...again. Exciting game. Glad packers won. Lion coach is a crybaby.

----------


## zaggahamma

Signature homo romo

----------


## likelifting

Good job Packers from a Lions fan. 

I hope that Detroits brass realizes some day that Stafford is way overrated.

----------


## Fcastle357

> Good job Packers from a Lions fan. 
> 
> I hope that Detroits brass realizes some day that Stafford is way overrated.


I was talking with a friend about the lions and on paper this year they have a good team. Good d-line reggie bush megatron. They cant put it together. I think they need to look at the head coach.

----------


## zaggahamma

still early in season too

think the niners getting their feel back?

----------


## likelifting

Niners will go on a run. They had a tough first part of the schedule. And as you suggested, they ARE getting their feel back. Running Gore is huge for them.

----------


## likelifting

> I was talking with a friend about the lions and on paper this year they have a good team. Good d-line reggie bush megatron. They cant put it together. I think they need to look at the head coach.


Offensive coordinator doesn't know whats going on, but Stafford is a big part of the problem. I know ESPN makes him out to be some god of a QB, but he isn't. He's slow. He has NO pocket awareness and I dont' care what the numbers say, his accuracy when we need a first down, is horrible. Horrible. 

And the Lions gave him a HUGE extension. When the GM drafts a guy, they don't want to admit that the #1 pick in the draft failed, so we'll have him for years to come. And we won't go anywhere. 

You and your friend are right...Dline is really good. Didn't show yesterday. Bush helps the offense and CJ is good.

----------


## Rusty11

> still early in season too
> 
> think the niners getting their feel back?


Born and raised in S.F. so I'm a big Niners fan. However, Kap had 39 passing yards 'til. 4th quarter. Not very impressive at all. In fact, he sucked big time  :Smilie:  We'll see what the future holds. I fully expect Rodgers to get on a roll. He's a guy I'd love to have. Still smiling over cowboys loss. I bet Jerry Jones crapped a load after that one. :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol

Im surprised to hear about kap numbers from the score I didnt watch any

J jones is used to seeing romo but who knows mighta crapped a turd in his pants anyway

Ill just keep lookin for gb and denver losses

----------


## Fcastle357

> Born and raised in S.F. so I'm a big Niners fan. However, Kap had 39 passing yards 'til. 4th quarter. Not very impressive at all. In fact, he sucked big time  We'll see what the future holds. I fully expect Rodgers to get on a roll. He's a guy I'd love to have. Still smiling over cowboys loss. I bet Jerry Jones crapped a load after that one.


Kapernic has not looked the same this season. I think last year he was playing on pure instinct and now he's being asked to run and manage the offense. He's thinking to much. Last year he just played this year he is trying to play. IMO

----------


## Fcastle357

Week six. Packers at Baltimore noon kickoff here in WI. Will the pack get above .500 or take a step back? GO PACK GO!

----------


## zaggahamma

Step back

Its all over for em

Suggs crushes rudgers whilst scrambling

Ends careeer

----------


## Fcastle357

> Step back
> 
> Its all over for em
> 
> Suggs crushes rudgers whilst scrambling
> 
> Ends careeer


Lol you never know.

----------


## Fcastle357

Well cob and jones went down but a big win on the road for the packers. 3-2 woohoo.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh i saw the one knee hit

dangerous game

solid defensively played game by your team

ravens offense was miffed

thats who i would give credit too

actually was a good game to watch

LOVED the pats game as well and as well as the result

WHO DAT.......NOT

 :Smilie:

----------


## Fcastle357

Yep the packers D stepped up big time. That was the first time a team from the nfc has won in Baltimore in a while.

----------


## Fcastle357

The packers are beat to sh!t. No other team in the league has more rookies on the roster and there not on the team because they are supposed to be. Browns are coming to town this Sunday and all we can hope for is to sneak out a win and no one else gets hurt. 3:15 at home. Go pack go!

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope u need body bags

----------


## Fcastle357

> Hope u need body bags


I always need body bags. The packers may as well they are in rough shape.

----------


## zaggahamma

Your a good sport

----------


## Fcastle357

> Your a good sport


It's just a game. I've liked the packers through the good and bad. It was awesome to watch them win the Super Bowl and it sucked to watch them get spanked by the 49ers in the playoffs. I love football and every season and each game is something special. Win or lose.

----------


## Fcastle357

Woohoo pack wins in ugly fashion(penalties) but its a win. Both lions and bears lose, good day. Finley out with a neck injury almost needed the body bag.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Woohoo pack wins in ugly fashion(penalties) but its a win. Both lions and bears lose, good day. Finley out with a neck injury almost needed the body bag.


I heard about the pack losing another player via stretcher wow

U better hope u got another easy one next week

Both my teams got upset ravens and pats

----------


## Fcastle357

Pats are hanging by a thread. They are a so-so team with a great QB. If it wasn't for Brady they would be in big trouble. Goes to show what a top QB can do for a team. The ravens are up and down but not even close to where they were last year. Just my assessment, I like the ravens but not a Brady fan.

----------


## zaggahamma

I agree w your assessment but AM a brady fan

Really like the game luck put forth tonight and put to rest the peyton place pedestal

----------


## Fcastle357

> I agree w your assessment but AM a brady fan
> 
> Really like the game luck put forth tonight and put to rest the peyton place pedestal


Great game in Indy. Nice to see Payton lose and get knocked around a bit while doing it. Monday night football both teams have one win between them. Go giants. I hate Eli but dislike the Vikings even more.

----------


## zaggahamma

I wont watch a minute of that one...hope adrian breaks out...they need to be primed to play yall

----------


## Fcastle357

> I wont watch a minute of that one...hope adrian breaks out...they need to be primed to play yall


Hope Adrian breaks a leg lol. I have a fantasy player for that game and I'm a NFC fan so it will be on. How much I watch it not sure. I'm interested to see how J Freman will do with the Vikings. Third QB in six weeks :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope the games r better matchups next week

----------


## zaggahamma

i just looked at week 8

nope

only 2 decent games

skins vs. denver

and

fins vs pats

----------


## Fcastle357

Well should be another stinker of a Thursday night game, Bucs and panthers lol
Packers play the Vikings Sunday night at MN. The Packers have no one left to throw the ball to and the Vikings are on their 5th qb change of the season. It looks like an easy win for the Pack but not to be overlooked. Go Pack Go!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna send rodgers in to visit finley

----------


## Fcastle357

> Gonna send rodgers in to visit finley


Don't be silly Finleys not in the hall of fame

----------


## zaggahamma

Bwahahahahahah

----------


## Fcastle357

Went down liked I hoped it would. 4 strait for the pack. Good game not to much to get worked up about since the Vikings suck. Nice to see that even though we are very short on wide outs the new guys are doing ok. Running game is doing good. Fvcking Dallas chocked.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh lacey looks strong

rodgers could have been ended yesterday around the goal line...i need to take a job for a sunday one week  :Wink: 

looks as if their schedule can allow for even more momentum unless detroit awakens

either way ....gonna be i playoffs

that long td pass and run by nelson was ridiculous....#34(playing the safety position it appeared) ran right past jordy...conspiracy theory or not...made no sense what he did

----------


## Fcastle357

There was a couple times me and my wife were screaming at the T.V. telling Rodgers to slide. Lacey looks like the man for now. The safety on Nelson was just stunned by Rodgers amazing pass and just froze  :Smilie:  Pats managed to come back. They are a resilient bunch. Lets see if they can keep it up.

----------


## zaggahamma

Watch the play again he had plenty of time to slow jordy down he had no reason to believe he would go right

----------


## Fcastle357

> Watch the play again he had plenty of time to slow jordy down he had no reason to believe he would go right


Ya saw the play again. Don't know what he was thinking. Like I said probably just in awe. Saw Rodgers make that pass and was dumbfounded.

----------


## zaggahamma

I would have loved to have been the linebacker when discount doublecheck ran toward goal line I would have been a mix of suh , romanowski, and LT ....nuttin but a pile o bones left

Lmao

----------


## Fcastle357

> I would have loved to have been the linebacker when discount doublecheck ran toward goal line I would have been a mix of suh , romanowski, and LT ....nuttin but a pile o bones left
> 
> Lmao


That was a dumb play. I think he watched a little Matthew Staford before the game.

----------


## Fcastle357

Well its Thursday start of a new nfl week. Bengals at dolphins tonight might be a good game if I cared about the AFC. Gonna watch a bit anyway. Packers and the Bears Monday night football. Cutlers out and the Packers are doing well. Tough game any time these two play. GO PACK GO!

----------


## likelifting

Bungholes should win tnite, but feel the Phins showing up for some reason. Not saying they'll win, but bet they make it a game against the favored Bungs.

Cutler is out. Briggs is out too, iirc. Isn't peanut hurt? 

I hate to elevate my team (Lions) to the Packers cuz you have owned us, but the division is between the Lions and Pack. You got us the first game 22-9, but you have to come to our house yet. We are playing a little better. 

Love the NFL.

----------


## Fcastle357

> Bungholes should win tnite, but feel the Phins showing up for some reason. Not saying they'll win, but bet they make it a game against the favored Bungs.
> 
> Cutler is out. Briggs is out too, iirc. Isn't peanut hurt? 
> 
> I hate to elevate my team (Lions) to the Packers cuz you have owned us, but the division is between the Lions and Pack. You got us the first game 22-9, but you have to come to our house yet. We are playing a little better. 
> 
> Love the NFL.


No doubt its between the lions and the packers. Huge game on thanksgiving. I must admit the packers are gonna have their hands full. Megatron over 300 yards receiving! I still think Mathew Staford has a bit of work to do but he is close. Huge arm. Packer are rolling and should have some weapons back by then. Gonna be a good season.

----------


## zaggahamma

Thanks for reminding me of a decent game tonight

Yeh after a good start the fins plummeted and some would look a this as a must win for playoff success and arent tbe bengals on a roll?

Speaking of turkey day who DO the lions play? Gb? That would b awesome

----------


## likelifting

> Thanks for reminding me of a decent game tonight
> 
> Yeh after a good start the fins plummeted and some would look a this as a must win for playoff success and arent tbe bengals on a roll?
> 
> *Speaking of turkey day who DO the lions play? Gb*? That would b awesome


You guessed it. Should be good. We (Lions) can't get it done at Lambeau, but hope Ford Field will make a difference.

Bengals are having a really good year.

----------


## likelifting

> No doubt its between the lions and the packers. Huge game on thanksgiving. I must admit the packers are gonna have their hands full. Megatron over 300 yards receiving! I still think Mathew Staford has a bit of work to do but he is close. Huge arm. Packer are rolling and should have some weapons back by then. Gonna be a good season.


Week prior....We play the Bucs at our house and you have a bye. NOT FAIR! Also, don't care.  :Smilie:  Once they kick off its all on the field.

----------


## Fcastle357

> Week prior....We play the Bucs at our house and you have a bye. NOT FAIR! Also, don't care.  Once they kick off its all on the field.


No bye packers already had it. We play Vikings at home.

----------


## likelifting

Thats right, they did already have it. Thanks for the correction. 

No idea what I was thinking...obviously wasn't thinking. lol

----------


## likelifting

I know what I did. I looked at the Packs schedge and saw a bye week before the Lions, thinking it was before TDay game. Problem is, it was the bye week before the Pack played the Lions in October. My bad.

----------


## Fcastle357

> I know what I did. I looked at the Packs schedge and saw a bye week before the Lions, thinking it was before TDay game. Problem is, it was the bye week before the Pack played the Lions in October. My bad.


No problem. I do feel however that everyone should have a packer schedule on their fridge  :Smilie:

----------


## Fcastle357

Walk off safety in ot. Not an exciting game but a great finish.

----------


## zaggahamma

what does that say about the afc geeez 

are most games rigged?

lol

----------


## Fcastle357

> what does that say about the afc geeez 
> 
> are most games rigged?
> 
> lol


The only team I know that cheats is the Pats.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

i dont mean the teams cheating

just weird happenings/results

----------


## Black

> The only team I know that cheats is the Pats.



They need some of that cheating now.

----------


## Lunk1

Eddy Lacy is the Packs savior this year. Rodgers will be getting back key receivers just as opposing defenses are keying the run. If we only had the shutdown corners we had 5 years ago. Defense needs to step up and they will be unstoppable!

----------


## Fcastle357

> Eddy Lacy is the Packs savior this year. Rodgers will be getting back key receivers just as opposing defenses are keying the run. If we only had the shutdown corners we had 5 years ago. Defense needs to step up and they will be unstoppable!


Completely agree. The packers are in the top five against the run. Passing defense is a weak point. I try not to get to excited because of the packs easy schedule but they are hot and even with all the injuries. I just don't know if they could beat S.F. or Seattle away. Eddie lacy rookie of the year and not cause I'm a homer. Bears Monday night. Go Pack Go!

----------


## zaggahamma

Go BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lunk1

Ill take GB over Chi and I'm giving +7

----------


## likelifting

^ lol...well the line is 11 and 12. I can get better locally.

The Bears are without Cutler and Briggs. Isn't Peanut out too?

----------


## zaggahamma

Goin after nelson and Rodgers monday imma b head huntin...nawleens style

----------


## Fcastle357

> Goin after nelson and Rodgers monday imma b head huntin...nawleens style


Not a bad strategy going after two of the top players in the league. Maybe the pats could even bet them than......

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not a bad strategy going after two of the top players in the league. Maybe the pats could even bet them than......


maybe...here we go...game day....well for the best of the league

----------


## Fcastle357

Nooooooooooooooooo

----------


## likelifting

I guess thats why "they play the games".

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nooooooooooooooooo


yessssssssssssssssssssssssss


unfortunately hes still breathing


my voodoo is getting better...again


theisman theisman theisman theisman rodgers theisman rodgers rodgers rodgers.............

----------


## Fcastle357

> yessssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> unfortunately hes still breathing
> 
> 
> my voodoo is getting better...again
> 
> 
> theisman theisman theisman theisman rodgers theisman rodgers rodgers rodgers.............


Damn you for liking my noooo  :Smilie:  No news yet. Best case 3to4 weeks worse case season. Next week Tom Brady torn ACL. JK.....no Im not........

----------


## Lunk1

This whole thread has been reported. Admin please delete!

----------


## Rwy

No way he is out for only 3-4 weeks. I bet the season is wrap if they see by week 14 they dont have a shot at making playoffs

----------


## zaggahamma

I didnt hear about the possibility of missing the season...geez hes a pu$$y

Call farve!

----------


## Lunk1

> I didnt hear about the possibility of missing the season...geez hes a *****
> 
> Call farve!


Favre lol

----------


## likelifting

Lions, Bears, Pack all 5-3. 

Some talking heads are actually picking my Lions. lol. The Lions are pretty healthy. That helps. We beat the Bears at our place and play them this week after coming off of our bye. Cutler is going to try to play this weekend. Suh hopes he does. 

Then the Pack and Lions play on Turkey Day in Detroit. That game could be for the division. 

Its nice to still be in the running for the division half way through the season. The Lions rarely fail to disappoint, so theres that, but we have far too much talent to not be in the running for the division every year.

----------


## zaggahamma

glad that theres a little story/competition developing in that division...looking forward to the games u mentioned

----------


## Rwy

> I didnt hear about the possibility of missing the season...geez hes a pu$$y
> 
> Call farve!



Poor guy said he is having bad memory loss. Couldnt remember what sports his daughter played.

----------


## zaggahamma

d i s c o u n t

----------


## zaggahamma

d o b b l e

----------


## zaggahamma

C h e c k

----------


## zaggahamma

:AaGreen22:

----------


## Fcastle357

That is funny. ^^^^^^^

----------


## Fcastle357

Thurs night football. Redskins Vikings. Yeah........ Back to things that are important, Aaron Rodgers has no time table to return. Walace is the back up and we might be getting Clay Mathews back. These next few game are going to pivotal for the season if we hope to have a chance when Rodgers returns. I must say I am a bit down......

----------


## zaggahamma

I am happy about this greenbay depression for all fans except u amigo

I wish the skins were playing a better team tonight I doubt I will watch much if any

----------


## Fcastle357

> I am happy about this greenbay depression for all fans except u amigo
> 
> I wish the skins were playing a better team tonight I doubt I will watch much if any


Thanks man. Yea I planned a surprise trip to Lambeau for my wife on the 24th. I know Rodgers wont be playing but that game might be more important than ever now the way things are going. That game was a snoozer before Aaron went down now it could be like a fvcking play off game :Frown:  Hope some Vikings get hurt tonight so the game on the 24th may be easier. My biggest fear is everyone will get healthy but it will be to late.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks man. Yea I planned a surprise trip to Lambeau for my wife on the 24th. I know Rodgers wont be playing but that game might be more important than ever now the way things are going. That game was a snoozer before Aaron went down now it could be like a fvcking play off game Hope some Vikings get hurt tonight so the game on the 24th may be easier. My biggest fear is everyone will get healthy but it will be to late.


i remember the last game barbie played for the pack he was in the midst of a lil contraversy/running of the mouth?

i was developing a dislike towards him as well

so he's supposed to be coming back soon?

----------


## Fcastle357

> i remember the last game barbie played for the pack he was in the midst of a lil contraversy/running of the mouth?
> 
> i was developing a dislike towards him as well
> 
> so he's supposed to be coming back soon?


Possibly this week

----------


## Fcastle357

Vikings win!(big fvcking deal) Had rg3 this week in fantasy. At least something went right

----------


## zaggahamma

so what went right mr. 2nd overated the 3rd did well in the loss?

----------


## Fcastle357

Rg3 got me some good fantasy points that's it.

----------


## zaggahamma

glad the vikes beat the overated qb and overated coach

did AP gather a bunch of yards?

----------


## Fcastle357

> glad the vikes beat the overated qb and overated coach
> 
> did AP gather a bunch of yards?


75 two Td I think

----------


## likelifting

This is turning into NFC North discush thread. Hope thats ok with the OP. Love talking about my Lions.

----------


## Fcastle357

> This is turning into NFC North discush thread. Hope thats ok with the OP. Love talking about my Lions.


No it's cool. I like the NFC north. It's where the best team in the nfl resides ....the packers.... :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> 75 two Td I think


Not all that

Howd the mighty rg3 lose to ap gaining 75 yards...turnovers? Penalties...what gives

----------


## Fcastle357

> Not all that
> 
> Howd the mighty rg3 lose to ap gaining 75 yards...turnovers? Penalties...what gives


. In the words of Brett Favre Im back.

----------


## Fcastle357

> Not all that
> 
> Howd the mighty rg3 lose to ap gaining 75 yards...turnovers? Penalties...what gives


Redskins came out dead in the second half and the Vikings adjusted their secondary.

----------


## zaggahamma

wow and the rg3 machine just couldnt do nuthin about it huh.....must be the injury... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Fcastle357

> wow and the rg3 machine just couldnt do nuthin about it huh.....must be the injury...


They made a game out of it but like I said second half was all queens.

----------


## zaggahamma

Good for Minnesota

----------


## BluPhin

Tomorrow is the big test for Seneca. He had a week of prep with 1st team offense. If Pack can get the ground game going, it would take a lot of pressure off him. But he is still going to have to deliver on the pass game or they will put 8 in the box like Bears did and shut down ground game

----------


## zaggahamma

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeAgles

----------


## Fcastle357

Game day. Without Exageration this is the biggest game of the season for the packers. Someone is gonna win between Chigcago and detroit So to keep pace the Packers need to Win. Go Pack Go! ''wimper....sigh.....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Game day. Without Exageration this is the biggest game of the season for the packers. Someone is gonna win between Chigcago and detroit So to keep pace the Packers need to Win. Go Pack Go! *''wimper....sigh....*.


thats it

----------


## Fcastle357

> thats it


Damn you zaggahammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

I get the bears/lions game at 1 and the broncos game at 430...who plays at night. ..b sweet if was fudge packers game

----------


## zaggahamma

Discount dobble check!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bwaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaa!!!!!!!

----------


## Fcastle357

Ouch..............

----------


## BluPhin

That was a poor exhibition of football. I couldn't sit through it all, I went grocery shopping at half time

----------


## Fcastle357

> That was a poor exhibition of football. I couldn't sit through it all, I went grocery shopping at half time


Yeah hard to watch defense was awful.

----------


## BluPhin

Yeah, its bad enough our offense has the struggle of losing Rodgers. Now the defense has completely collapsed. Its not looking good for the Pack

----------


## zaggahamma

Can yall keep this up im loving it

----------


## Fcastle357

Miami and the bucks tonight....... It kind of of seems that this thread has a richie incagnito of its own....... What do you think zagga

----------


## zaggahamma

Well I just recently heard richie give his side of the saga

And I textedy friends saying just that...theres always 3 sides to the story

We heard richies last

I really dont care

I played h s football NOBODY tried to haze me

I dont believe in that shiat

There were some ex ball players speaking to commentators and he was saying how he had to pick up breakfast and went along as a rookie but said if there was disrespect then he would say that he wont b disrespected

The worst part of all this is this is the last thing the nfl needed more pussification...should have kept all this shiat private

People say nasty things when angry/defensive but ridiculous as teammates to talk that way

----------


## BluPhin

Its hard to grasp the idea of a 320lb offensive lineman's claims of being bullied

----------


## Fcastle357

Colts titans tonight in an AFC match up...... Get ready for a packer rally this weekend!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Fudgepackers are done for

----------


## Fcastle357

> Fudgepackers are done for


Welcome to the thread.

----------


## zaggahamma

Double welcome!

----------


## zaggahamma

I must be tired 

I mean DISCOUNT DOUBLE WELCOME!!!!

----------


## Megalodon6

> The only team I know that cheats is the Pats.


Haha love it

----------


## zaggahamma

Go giants!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Giants 24

fudgers 17

----------


## Fcastle357

> Giants 24
> 
> fudgers 17


Lol don't know why I do it zaggahamma... ( putting up with your thoughtful in site that is.) packers at the Giants today 3:25. I don't often make predictions but I have the Packers 21-17 in this one. Go Pack Go!

----------


## zaggahamma

Greenbay packs it up today gonna b all over

----------


## zaggahamma

20-6 late in the 3rd and LOVIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Losin to the giants!!!!! Can u fn belive it!!!!!!!! Soooooooooooooo lovin it..oh i already said that  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

La la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Te he

----------


## zaggahamma

hey rodgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

discount dobble check!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

oh yeh your on the side lines cuz you cant even be sacked once lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

hey rodgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## Fcastle357

> hey rodgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!


Come on now. Lets not be mean...

----------


## zaggahamma

bwahahaahahahhaahahahahh 

ok

i wont

 :1laugh:  :7up:  :Haha:

----------


## BluPhin

Things are not looking good for the Pack I'm really glad I have all my remaining tickets sold because I wouldn't be able to give them away after the results of the last few games. LOL...one of the guys I sold tickets to called today to see if I would buy them back...lol

----------


## zaggahamma

:AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22: _893Buttk : 893Buttkick Thumb: :

----------


## Fcastle357

:Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

time to upgrade to grill class

RODGERS!

DDC!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You guys are letting zagga roast you to pieces. This never would have been tolerated in my NBA threads...

----------


## Fcastle357

> You guys are letting zagga roast you to pieces. This never would have been tolerated in my NBA threads...


hard to fight back when its the truth......we have been at this awhile......

----------


## zaggahamma

Bwahahahahah

RODGERS!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Rodgers is hurt, packers are done for this season. End of story.

----------


## zaggahamma

twas only a matter of time

new nickname for him is glass joe  :Smilie:

----------


## Rwy

WTF is with that mustache. He looks like such a tool. Def done for season. NY Giants would have eaten him up

----------


## Fcastle357

> WTF is with that mustache. He looks like such a tool. Def done for season. NY Giants would have eaten him up


Hey gotta lot of people jumping in here now bashing the pack. Why don't you talk about your team good and bad and we can have a discussion. Otherwise fvck off. I don't mind Zagga but the rest of you are a bit late to the party.

----------


## Fcastle357

Saints Falcons tonight. A year ago this would have been a premier match up but with the falcons sucking this year its probably gonna be a snoozer. Hope the falcons win. Better for the Pack.

----------


## zaggahamma

i actually want the falcons as well

but mainly cuz of brees finger licking dumb ass

yup dont like him neither

try counting how many times he licks his dik beaters tonight

you cant...its as if he has a bucket of kfc before every game

wtf is wrong with that fn whack job

used to hate him solely before rodgers then actually left him alone

but gotta have someone to pick on

lovin how the ex ball players are sayin fvck you to the league offerin to pay half the players fines..

ON BULL SHIT CALLS/FINES!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fcastle357

Off to the greatest Football stadium on earth. If you see me on T.V. Zagga I'm the one giving you the finger. Take care of the thread while I'm gone. Go pack Go!

----------


## zaggahamma

Cant believe you would give such praise to Jerry World

but still rooting for the pack i see

lol.....enjoy...u guys are from from out of it...division is close

aint nothin on my mind except the 8:30 game 

game of the year

goin after peytons other knee

----------


## zaggahamma

13-7 minn at half

HEY RODGERS! NICE SPIN MOVE TOLZIEN...MAYBE YOU CAN KEEP THE JOB!

DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK!

----------


## Mp859

> 13-7 minn at half
> 
> HEY RODGERS! NICE SPIN MOVE TOLZIEN...MAYBE YOU CAN KEEP THE JOB!
> 
> DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK!


To bad they tied.

----------


## Fcastle357

Well I'm back. The game started out like sh1t and I was planning an early exit by halftime. Told the wife if this keeps up or the Vikes score Id like to leave early fourth quarter. What can I say. Turned out to be a great game. The pack keeps there small hopes alive with a tie and the lions and bears both drop a game. HUGE game this Thurs. (on a side note I know the packers are gonna get crushed should they make the playoffs. I just like to keep the season alive a bit)

----------


## zaggahamma

U never know bro

I hope they do continue to get crushed but its been a strange year

Great night game last night

Brady spots Peyton 24 and still whoops his arse

----------


## Fcastle357

Well tomorrow is a big day for packer fans. Looks like Flynn will be the starter. 11:30 as Detroit. Latest line is Lions by 6 I really don't see the pack winning but that's why you play the game. Go Pack Go! Happy Thanks Giving Zagga!

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Thanksgiving to u too bro

Ill definitely b watching...might be a good game

----------


## Mp859

I feel bad for the packers fans on here.


There is definetly more of a problem than just Rodgers being out.

----------


## zaggahamma

I feel bad for only one of their fans

Can u feel the love in this thread castle

To the rest of the cheese heads

BWAHAHAHAHA 

DISCOUNT

DOBBLE

CHECK

----------


## zaggahamma

NFC Championship Julius Peppers Destroys Aaron Rodgers (Helmet To Helmet) Bloody Tongue - YouTube

----------


## zaggahamma

VIDEO: Aaron Rodgers leaves &#39;MNF&#39; with shoulder injury, WATCH THE VIDEO HD HERE! - YouTube

i guess its always da bears

----------


## Fcastle357

> VIDEO: Aaron Rodgers leaves 'MNF' with shoulder injury, WATCH THE VIDEO HD HERE! - YouTube
> 
> i guess its always da bears


Come zagga you want me to put Brady getting his knee blown out up?...... Any way packers played one of the worst halves of football I have ever seen. They should be embarrassed! Time to start looking at coaching staff and see who's gonna step up. And if no one wants to step up clean fvcking house.

----------


## zaggahamma

its a tough league this year 

lot of teams "in the hunt"

seattle needs to win away from home to win it ALL obviously

whoever gets hot these last few games of reg season and holds it takes it

yes post bradys knee hit...who did it? i totally forgot

----------


## Fcastle357

Well the packers play at noon central time today for anyone who still cares. Rodgers out..... Playing the falcons who are as bad as we are so we will see what happens. Packers are still in the hunt but its pretty much over. Oh on a high note the packers were supposed to play the night game and got bumped...... Go pa....... Fvck it.....

----------


## zaggahamma

what did u say.... the huntING is good up there i WI?

----------


## Fcastle357

> what did u say.... the huntING is good up there i WI?


It's hard to keep this thread going zagga. It pains me to keep posting but I will finish what I started.
It's been a big help to have you here all season

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh....after the first 5 or 6 games they were the talk of the town

then down went whats his name and they seemed to crumble shortly after ...not immediately ....team really got banged up each game

good thing we got other hobbies right

we'll always have eatin and liftin right

lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Snowy football today!

----------


## Fcastle357

Packers win! Lions lose! Well there gonna

----------


## zaggahamma

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Barring a miracle

All over for rodgers tagalongs season

Fvcking boot spur deep in their as$ from 

HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS

----------


## zaggahamma

Oh shiat

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn romo the homo

----------


## Fcastle357

Woooooohooo. Not really that excited but what a come back

----------


## zaggahamma

i think u must give me the credit lol

i jinxed the fvck out the cowgirls

romo sucks

i wish he'd retire....i've never said that about a player before not even players i dislike

----------


## Fcastle357

> Barring a miracle
> 
> All over for rodgers tagalongs season
> 
> Fvcking boot spur deep in their as$ from
> 
> HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS


...............,,,,  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol

Dude 

I'm afraid my whole year will b shot

I'm thinking of this nightmare scenario

AAhole I mean aaron comes back and gb wins it all amd I wake up on a plane chewing on rodgers shoulder

----------


## Fcastle357

> Lol
> 
> Dude
> 
> I'm afraid my whole year will b shot
> 
> I'm thinking of this nightmare scenario
> 
> AAhole I mean aaron comes back and gb wins it all amd I wake up on a plane chewing on rodgers WEINER


Lmfao. Not likely. Strange dream  :Smilie:  ^^^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmfao. Not likely. Strange dream  ^^^^^^



lol u did see that commercial didnt u

----------


## Fcastle357

> lol u did see that commercial didnt u


Yeah with ditka and the sausage massage pillow.

----------


## zaggahamma

Come on steelers!

Lets stop this bullshit!

----------


## Fcastle357

He's back........

----------


## zaggahamma

Goin for the neck this time

----------


## zaggahamma

Or spinal column

Castle?

Pissin in someone's food???

----------


## Fcastle357

Ahhhghhggghh NFC north champs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lunk1

go pack go!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

didnt see but heard about it as it went along...was watching carolina game then pats then the orton replaces romo to a T game

GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------

